# Two broadband connection, one wireless router, four computers - Please help



## din (Jan 28, 2008)

Edit on Feb 6 -  I think I am not that old  My idea worked perfectly ! Please read on ...


I may get VSNL (Tata) broadband next month. Already using BSNL Dataone but thought will get one more as a backup. 

I am having a wireless router and share the BSNL broadband in all 4 computers now. (Thanks again to infra and his great tutorial).

Now my question is, if I get VSNL, can I connect it to the wireless router ? My plan is some computers use BSNL and some VSNL.

So in the IP config, changing the default gateway (that of modem) may make it ok ?

I mean giving different IPs to Modems, connect both to router and in the PCs, change the default gateway. Is that correct ?

If that is not the correct way, please suggest how to make it work.

Thanks in advance

_PS : All depends on whether i will get VSNL or not lol, but they promised I will get it soon !

_


----------



## din (Jan 28, 2008)

Any ideas ? ?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 28, 2008)

My head swirls


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 29, 2008)

you have confused me.


See... you cant use two connection on same router. It will create conflicts.


----------



## din (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL ! Really sorry for confusing you all, ok here is my idea.

BSNL modem ip is 192.168.1.1

Wireless router ip is 192.168.1.2

Now when I get VSNL (if I get !) i will make it 192.168.1.3

Now, will connect both modems to the router - IPs are different, so no conflict ? Or still there will be problem ?

Now (at present), the PC's default gateway and preferred DNS server are - 192.168.1.1 - which is that of BSNL modem.

After I get VSNL, I will make some PCs default gateway and preferred DNS to 192.168.1.3 which is VSNL, so those will use VSNL internet right ?

I do not know whether this will work, I was just telling my plan. Is this something feasible ?

If nothing works, I can use VSNL router (they provide one wired router free I think ?) and can connect some PCs to that, but was just thinking of a better way.


----------



## din (Feb 5, 2008)

I will get VSNL connection tomo. Any suggestions ?

If that does not work, I need to buy another wireless router ? ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes din changing the default gateway to whichever you want the computer to use will work fine. The wifi router is just a transparent bridge to connect to the gateways 

Edit: But just be careful about the IP pattern, keep it same. The IP of VSNL modem (its technically a router itself), I mean.


----------



## din (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool. Thanks a lot.

Today they (VSNL guys) brought the modem but for some reasons, it didn't work. Nothing at my end, something wrong with their local server or so. They will come tomo to make it ok - hopefully.

OK, I will experiment rt after they give connection ! And will post the result. Will see how it goes.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 6, 2008)

din said:


> LOL ! Really sorry for confusing you all, ok here is my idea.
> 
> BSNL modem ip is 192.168.1.1
> 
> Wireless router ip is 192.168.1.2



Instead of all the hassle, let BOTH BB modem/routers have the IP 192.168.1.1
You are not going to switch on both simultaneously are you? then the IPs won't clash, and you won't keep having to change the default gateway. Also, use Open DNS as the DNS lookup of one will not work with the other.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## din (Feb 6, 2008)

@NucleusKore

No, you missed teh first part  I am really crazy lol

I mean I need both modems up always. I need 2 PCs and 1 laptop to use BSNL and one PC to work on VSNL.

Oh, guess what ? They came today. Gave connection.

I experimented as per my idea and it worked perfectly 

Thanks a lot to all members and special thanks to infra


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 6, 2008)

oh ok
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2123379126_ecddd6348f_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## din (Feb 6, 2008)

Offtopic : I loved the smilies 

They are so nice.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

din said:


> I experimented as per my idea and it worked perfectly
> 
> Thanks a lot to all members and special thanks to infra



Great!! I may hafta remove the "senior citizen" tag from you now!!  hehe... Anytime din! Glad you were able to get thru it. And thanks for what? You thot and implemented everything yourself. We only confirmed your modus operandi!


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

between if you using only 1PC with VSNL then u can use the hardline only.
but you might have used it to have a flexibility if one is down other can be used,

and if you don't give default IP 192.168.1.1 to any model or router then it shall work in better manner I think.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

A hardline will cut it off from network and prevent resource sharing


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> A hardline will cut it off from network and prevent resource sharing


oh yes.. forgot the basic .. then it wont be in the lan.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 7, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> oh ok
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2123379126_ecddd6348f_o.png



Ok, you can get them here, they're firefox based, cross-platform
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75788

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

Now, this is really a boasting post 

I saw the VSNL conn gone down in the evening. I was in the middle of a conf with a client. Thought I will call him over phone and tell internet is down but then only I remembered I can change the gateway. Changed it and not even reboot (changed to BSNL in seconds  ) and back online again !!

Now, amn't I smart ? LOL (eventhough I am very old)

LOL, just kidding, but I am happy the sharing worked.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2008)

din said:


> Now, amn't I smart ?


Yes din, you are our _smart *uncle! *_


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 23, 2008)

Just for the sakes, how old are ya anyway ?


----------



## din (Feb 25, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Just for the sakes, how old are ya anyway ?


Oh no, I thought you wil lnever ask 

Anyway, now no way to hide it. I am 30.

Now I see another guy calling me Uncle lol

Oh God, why me !!!


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh... a difference of 8 years... that's not much !


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 25, 2008)

30? I figured u'd be near 50 by the way u keep saying ur old. 
Seriously dude, 30's no way close to _old_.Get over it.


----------



## din (Feb 25, 2008)

@rayraven

LOL no, I always make fun of my age. But I never meant that, I mean I do not think even 50 is something called old !! Infra and other friends know that  And sometime I post like I am a kid !! Just for fun.

Main thing is, most of my clients (abroad) are in their 40s / 50s and by the way they talk / interact I feel they are younger than me ! I love that attitude. They are more active and enjoy their life. And I am just like em, but I always joke / post like I am too old or I am uncle etc 

@DARK LORD

Even a difference of 30 doesn't matter !!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 26, 2008)

@din,
was jus' kidding.
Besides IMO age is what u feel it is.
But I must say, u're the first guy(guy right?) i met that wants to be known as old


----------



## KnightRider (Mar 7, 2008)

As u were saying for 3 ip address.. thats the best process... you can make it manually or automatically for internet connection
as you are having a wireless router,for that you need the following devices.
two routers - Router A as DATA One, Router B As Tata..

Router A = 192.168.1.1
Router B = 192.168.1.2
Make The wireless Access Point as 192.168.1.50 ( or any other number)

Other Than this you need a switch....
follow the diagram on the lick to understand
*img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=routingyb7.jpg


----------

